# Στην Αθανασία



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2014)

Ελπίζω να μου επιτραπεί να καταθέσω αυτό το μικρό, προσωπικό μου κομμάτι σ' αυτόν τον χώρο. Είναι κάτι που ήθελα καιρό να κάνω και το κάνω με την ευκαιρία της σημερινής μέρας, που δεν με πιάνει ύπνος. Πέρασαν ακριβώς 16 χρόνια από τότε, από τις 4 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1998, και περίπου 8 χρόνια από τότε που έγραψα το παρακάτω ποίημα. Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω που να νικάει τις σκέψεις που αποτύπωσα τότε. Το μόνο που θα σημειώσω είναι ότι κρατάω την αρχική ορθογραφία και στίξη.



*Αθανασία ΙΙΙ - Ελεγείες* 


_Οκτώ... πέρασαν, κιόλας, οκτώ χρόνια!
Θεέ μου, δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω!
Δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω με τίποτα·
μου φαίνεται σα να 'ταν χθες, εμένα.
Και τι ζήσαμε; Μόλις δεκάξι χρόνια·
ένα μικρό κομμάτι της ζωής μου -ίσως.
Το θυμάμαι εκείνο το πρωινό,
το θυμάμαι εκείνο το κλάμα που με ξύπνησε.
Ένα μακρόσυρτο γοητό,
που κατέληξε στην κρεβατοκάμαρα.
"Πέθανε" ήταν η απάντηση στην ερώτησή μου.
Δεν έκλαψα· όχι, εκείνο το χάραμα δεν έκλαψα.
Ελάχιστα κοιμήθηκα το βράδυ εκείνης της Παρασκευής.
Τηλέφωνα εκείνη την Παρασκευή.
"Είμαστε εδώ για 'σένα",
"Σας ευχαριστώ" και κλείνω το ακουστικό.
Και πάλι δεν έκλαψα
και πάλι δεν έγραψα για 'σένα ούτε έναν στίχο.
Δεν πρόλαβα να σου επιστρέψω
ούτε εκείνα τα λεφτά που σου υποσχέθηκα.
Δεν σου είπα ούτε καληνύχτα εκείνο το βράδυ.
Και όταν σε είδα το πρωί,
δίπλα ήταν μια σακούλα με γλυκά, για 'μάς.
Κι ούτε μια καληνύχτα δεν σου είπα.
Την πλάτη μου σού γύρισα.
Και η αυγή στην ίδια στάση σε βρήκε,
καθισμένη στον καναπέ.
Και τότε θυμήθηκα τον "Κυρ-Αντώνη",
που "για πάντα, μέσ' στ' όνειρό του, θέλησε, πια, να ζει".
Κι εσύ "βιάστηκες να πας να κοιμηθείς", εκείνο το βράδυ·
κι εγώ.
Μόνο που εκείνο το πρωινό δεν έκλαψα.
Το σπίτι δεν με χωρούσε για να κλάψω.
Μονάχα όταν έμεινα πίσω στην πομπή, προς τον ναό,
όταν κατάλαβα πού σε κουβαλάνε,
όταν σε φίλησα στο μέτωπο,
όταν σού έριξε ο παπάς το λάδι.
Μην της ρίχνετε λάδι,
αυτό το ρούχο είν' όμορφο.

Αντίο "Κυρά των Λουλουδιών".
Τώρα σαν μέγιστος ηλίθιος, δακρύζω.
Όταν το μόνο που έπρεπε να κάνω,
ήταν να σ' αγκαλιάσω και να σου πω "καληνύχτα".
Κι ακόμη περιμένω μήπως αναστηθείς.
Και για πάντα.
Θέλω μόνο να σ' αγκαλιάσω
και να μ' αφήσεις να σου πω "καληνύχτα"..._ 


_Στην μητέρα μου_,
*Hellegennes Alexandrine, Πέμπτη 12 Απριλίου του 2007*


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

Είθε οι μνήμες να τρυφερεύουν όλο και πιο πολύ. Νιώθουμε καλά που θέλησες να το μοιραστείς εδώ. Καλημέρα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 4, 2014)

Αχ βρε Ελληγεννή τι μας κάνεις πρωινιάτικα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2014)

Προσυπογράφω μέχρι κεραίας όσα έγραψαν ο προλαλήσας και η προλαλήσασα. 

Να τη θυμάσαι πάντα με αγάπη.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2014)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μοίρασμα.


----------

